# tai chi



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone know of any good instructors of Tai Chi in South East michigan?


----------



## wakinaguri (Jul 23, 2003)

With all this talk of a stop or a continuous movement is interesting.  I have to throw this in.  Don't forget about your intent with the movements.  The actual form isn't as important as what your intent is when doing the movement.  Knowing this you can see and feel what is going on with your body better.  This is for both health and combat purposes.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 24, 2003)

wakinaguri,

If your form is wrong, or your fame is incorrect, or your posture misaligned, you can use all the intent you want, it will be completely innefectual.:argue: You cannot separate intent and form.

Regards

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## wakinaguri (Jul 24, 2003)

east wind,
You are right you can't seperate the two.  I was coming from the point that you have the movements basically down.  I have seen students get the movement down and then stop.  They forget that what you intent is while doing the movement greatly affects what kind of benefit you will get.  I may be out in left field.


----------



## East Winds (Jul 24, 2003)

Wakinaguri,

Yes, I see where you are coming from. The trouble is too many students don't bother with "refining" their frame. There is too much of "Yeh, I know that bit... now show me the complicated stuff":rofl: Shen is of course a vital part of Taijiquan and you are right, if you have no intent, you have no application. 

Best wishes

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## Larry (Jul 24, 2003)

> Anyone know of any good instructors of Tai Chi in South East michigan?



PM or email me and I'll give you the email to my student Sang who teaches in Ann Arbor (and possibly in Plymouth where he lives).


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 24, 2003)

sang and i have been in contact via email recently, although he hasn't gotten back to me in the last week about when/where we can meet.

please email me his e-dress again.  Thanks.


----------

